# Madison 2009 slide show



## goldenrose (Jan 31, 2009)

Fabulous show!!! Lots of different & specimen plants!
I thought I'd try a slideshow rather than posting individual pics. Enjoy!
http://s154.photobucket.com/albums

To view - copy & paste the link.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow Rose!!!! Bravo, great slide-show you have put up there!! Beautiful plants!!! 

(Brassavola comorensis looks to me like being Angraecum eburneum or similar) Jean


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 1, 2009)

Goldenrose - great slide show. There are some gorgeous flowers there. :drool: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 1, 2009)

The link is not working - I get routed to the Photobucket home page. ???



goldenrose said:


> Fabulous show!!! Lots of different & specimen plants!
> I thought I'd try a slideshow rather than posting individual pics. Enjoy!
> http://s154.photobucket.com/albums
> 
> To view - copy & paste the link.[/QUOTE]


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice! Thanks for sharing!

Ramon


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 2, 2009)

Leo Schordje said:


> The link is not working - I get routed to the Photobucket home page. ???


 Some did get thru but now I'm not even getting routed to the homepage, the page has expired! Photobucket said post the slideshow like one would an individual pic but that didn't work. When I copied the link, it did. If anyone else as any ideas - let me know, I was hoping one could just click the URL while on this site, it would be easier!

Let's give this one a try:
http://s154.photobucket.com/albums/s242/goldrosey/?action=view&current=d1d7df04.pbw

as of 8:43am CT it's working!!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2009)

It went thru about 10 photos and stopped. Anyway thanx, and congrats on the Fred Clark plant.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 2, 2009)

NYEric said:


> It went thru about 10 photos and stopped. Anyway thanx, and congrats on the Fred Clark plant.


Well try again! 
:sob:  there were only another 30 or so to go ...... are you bein' a kovachii snob! 
Did you see the Fredclarkea pics? Those were an accident! Black blooms on a black background! On the screen when I previewed them, the pics were too dark but for some reason I didn't delete them on the spot! At home I had to lighten them a few notches but was so relieved I didn't trash them. There was a chocolate colored one as well but I didn't succeed, I kept trying but just couldn't get it right


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2009)

Not me.


----------



## parvi_17 (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow! I am so jealous of everyone who has seen a kovachii in person! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Elena (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice pictures of great plants, Rose, thanks for posting.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 2, 2009)

parvi_17 said:


> Wow! I am so jealous of everyone who has seen a kovachii in person! Thanks for sharing.


It was awesome! and what surprised me, IMO, it was not that big of a plant. I'd say it was in a 5-6" pot, 4 growths & the leafspan overhung the pot by maybe 6".


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice slideshow Rose...Thanks!!!! I really loved Dendr. spectabilis and Brassavola comorensis (or Angr. eburneum like Jean suggested...)


----------



## parvi_17 (Feb 2, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> It was awesome! and what surprised me, IMO, it was not that big of a plant. I'd say it was in a 5-6" pot, 4 growths & the leafspan overhung the pot by maybe 6".



That's interesting. Perhaps there is variation in size between clones?


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 2, 2009)

parvi_17 said:


> That's interesting. Perhaps there is variation in size between clones?


...... or this is a first time blooming plant? Next year could be another story! I think it was Glenn Decker that said a kovachii needs to be 3-5 years old before it's really mature & then you know what you've got.


----------



## swamprad (Feb 3, 2009)

I want a Vanda quilt!


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 3, 2009)

very weird kovachii !

Thanks for the show !!! I never tried doing a slide show...it turned out very nice!


----------



## ohio-guy (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes Rose, a great slide show! And everything labeled too! Thanks!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 3, 2009)

It all worked for me. Thanks for sharing all those beautiful photos.


----------



## Roy (Feb 3, 2009)

Great show Rose. I really want a kovachii & V. Quilt also.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 3, 2009)

swamprad said:


> I want a Vanda quilt!





Roy said:


> Great show Rose. I really want a kovachii & V. Quilt also.



I would say there were a dozen quilts on display, this is the only one I took a pic of - I thought it was spectacular! 
PS. It had a white ribbon   !


----------



## Roy (Feb 3, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> I would say there were a dozen quilts on display, this is the only one I took a pic of - I thought it was spectacular!
> PS. It had a white ribbon QUOTE]
> 
> I asked my wife if she could make one for me. She missed me with the crockery, so I will have to go without.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 4, 2009)

:rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy:


----------

